# New River Trash Fish



## New River Rat (Jan 10, 2013)

Got out today chasing winter smallmouth, but wound up with this instead, Caught it on a Med-light/Fast action rod a friend built on a Jig and pig another friend poured.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 10, 2013)

Congrats, what a surprise eigh?:shock: That my friend is a beauty.


----------



## Fishin-joe (Jan 11, 2013)

Beautiful fish and great picture. Must have been a good fight.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice! I have gone after that elusive fish to no avail.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice catch!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## fish devil (Jan 12, 2013)

:twisted: Excellent!!! I'm sure it was a nice suprise.


----------



## hengstthomas (Jan 12, 2013)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Nice chain! I've caught small ones on ultralights. Fun fish.



Its a nice fish indeed but not a Chain Pickerel


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2013)

hmmmm.......

I am going to have to say its a musky because of the pointed tail???


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 13, 2013)

That is a Muskie


https://www.fish.state.pa.us/pafish/fishhtms/chap11pikes.htm


----------



## New River Rat (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah, muskie, and I must be the only person that despises catching these things. I'm a smallie guy and these things are a nuisance.


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2013)

New River Rat said:


> Yeah, muskie, and I must be the only person that despises catching these things. I'm a smallie guy and these things are a nuisance.



:LOL2: 

Nice smallie in your avatar! :wink:


----------



## New River Rat (Jan 14, 2013)

Uh, busted........that was a 47" on 4# Trilene. Felt the need to brag.


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow!! I've wanted to catch a musky since I was a lad. Good for you!!!! Closest I've gotten to fishing in 2013 was putting new line on a couple of reels last night.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 15, 2013)

indeed a musky, the fish of 10,000 casts.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jan 29, 2013)

lovedr79 said:


> indeed a musky, the fish of 10,000 casts.



The lake I grew up on...Kinkaid Lake in Southern Illinois will break that quote to pieces! We catch one every other trip (bass fishing). 


I'm with you on the despising them New River Rat. I have lost many a good lures and a lot of time in tournaments because of those things!


----------



## Tusker (Jan 31, 2013)

That's a beautiful fish! Being a Georgia boy, I'd love to put a hook in one of those.


----------



## Jerseydix (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice surprise. they definitely can tear up some pretty bass tackle.


----------



## New River Rat (Feb 6, 2013)

baseball_guy_99 said:


> I'm with you on the despising them New River Rat. I have lost many a good lures




I floated my ODC down the river a couple of years back and lost 3 LC Pointers to the bastages.......... :evil:


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 7, 2013)

They ate very hard to catch in the shenandoah. Everyone catches them or so they say. But won't tell you how to catch them. We spent a whole day trying everything on a restricted part of the river and nothing. The guy who lives on that section said he catches them anytime they have a neighbor hood tourney.


----------

